# To poke or not poke holes



## reents (Nov 20, 2011)

When you brine your turkey or chicken do you poke holes thru the skin so brine goes thru or just soak turkey or chicken in the brine without holes thru the skin?


----------



## tom c (Nov 20, 2011)

*NO !!!  *The salt in the brim will penetrate the skin bring the other flavors with it.


----------



## SmokinAl (Nov 20, 2011)

Tom C said:


> *NO !!!  *The salt in the brim will penetrate the skin bring the other flavors with it.


----------



## oldschoolbbq (Nov 20, 2011)

Also,don't place a threm in the Bird for the first 2hrs,;this helps prevent Microbes from invading your meats muscle before the danger zone  is reached in the first 1/2" of meat,then disinfect the probe before sticking it into the Bird.

Also,do not poke any holes inthe Turkey, you'll lose the juice from the meat during cooking. You want some extra flavor? Make a compound Butter, room temp. butter and mix in the Spices(rub) in the Butter and place inside the cavity and under the skinand Thighs(do this slowly and try not to tear the skin).

IMHO,I would Smoke at 275* or so, up to 300*f. When you reach a temp of 165 in the Thigh(deep without touching bone),the meal will be done,and very juicy.

If the Bird starts to get too dark for you,lay a piece of foil over the legtips,wings and breast to slow this and you'll end up with  great Turkey. Save the juices for gravy...

Have a safe and Happy Thanksgiving...

Have fun and...


----------



## scarbelly (Nov 20, 2011)

Totally agree with these folks. The brine will do its job without poking holes


----------



## raptor700 (Nov 20, 2011)

I agree, 

the wholes will let moisture escape during the cooking process.


----------

